# K301



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all, I am the proud new owner of a cc129. Need to rebuild the old kohler but not sure what part brands I should buy. The oem kohler parts are so pricey and other say the aftermarket are junk. And suggestions??? I need gaskets, piston and rod for sure


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

First, Welcome to Tractor Forum! The K301 is my favorite motor! It is strong and a quality rebuild will last you as long as the one from the factory. There is a web site, Kirk Engines Inc., he has a couple articles that he has writen called "Killer Kohler Part1" and "Killer Kohler Part 2". Please read these before you do your rebuild, you will get a great insite on the flat head engine and tricks for the K301. Quality parts are not cheap but neither is a new block. Good luck and please keep us informed. Here are a couple sites to try.


http://www.kirkengines.com/

http://gardentractorpullingtips.com/index.htm

http://www.midwestsupercub.net/


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is another site to try also.

http://www.vogelmanufacturing.com


----------



## mowindlawn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey thanks I will take a look at those for sure.


----------

